# Grounding conversion in 200 amp QO panel



## Huckleberry DIY (3 mo ago)

Hello all! 
Im building a metal barn with a habitable area.
Im using a QO 200 amp sub/service panel from a 200 amp main a little over 200 feet away.
‘I’ve used Southwire 4/0 4/0 4/0 4/0 direct bury wire. This 4/0 is really big at .4600 in.

My issue is what lug kit do I use on the (add on) QO grounding bar to isolate the Ground from the Neutral?

Gratitudes for any consideration 

Huckleberry DIY


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

4/0 is only rated for 200 amps in a dwelling. You need 250 or replace the feeder breaker with 175 amp unless this building qualifies as a dwelling.

LK225AN


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

